# Scottish Based P/w Collectors



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Would it be feasable for Scottish based collectors to possibly meet one or twice a year to discuss, swap info and compare collections and generally have a wee blether.

This is not intended to be parochial but due to our size would not involve to much travel for the majority of folk.

Just floating this as an idea all comments for or agin welcome.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well I have one pocket watch and I would meetup if I was in Scotland! Wrong end of the country unfortunately ... Mel/ Mach have you got pocket watches?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> Well I have one pocket watch and I would meetup if I was in Scotland! Wrong end of the country unfortunately ... Mel/ Mach have you got pocket watches?


I have a few but unfortunately due to having to work on the house I don`t have time spare to meet up :no:


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Depends on where the meeting would be, but I might be interested.


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Good to get some feedback but your location GLASGOW SCOTLAND / VANCOUVER CANADA has me a little confused as i visit Vancouver via Calgary every year and it ain't just round the corner. Seriously i would suggest somewhere in the central belt although i am almost in Galloway with the new M77 Glasgow it is only an hour away. Let's hope for some more names.

There must be more collectors about or the ghosts are bidding against me at the Glasgow auction houses.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Hi, I spend half my time in each place. I am in Vancouver at the moment, but due back in Glasgow shortly.

By the way, if you sell any of your p/w's on line be wary of a chancer named Brian from Newcastle.


----------

